# nose arts



## rollie (Apr 9, 2008)

my 2 newest Lancaster nose arts...the McColl-Frontenac indian head one was my test piece...then the 419 Moose squadron is the first in a series I want to do. Its about 28 inches X 29...riveted aluminum then I framed them with rough lumber to resemble shipping crates....the pilots name is a pilot from that squadron that didnt make it back.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice, Rollie..... what do you do with them when they're finished ?

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 9, 2008)

Ditto that. Nice work.


----------



## DBII (Apr 9, 2008)

Great work. I love the moose.

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice. Good work.


----------



## rollie (Apr 9, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Nice, Rollie..... what do you do with them when they're finished ?
> 
> Charles



One is on loan to the Toronto Aerospace Museum , thats the Ruhr Express one, these 2 are on my website for sale, and theres another big one 4 ft. X 6 ft. in my garage waiting to be framed.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Becca (Apr 9, 2008)

RIGHT ON!!!!! Rollie..if I get you a pict..can you do one for me?? ACTUALLY one OF me..?? For Les??


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2008)

LOOK OUT! this could be dangerous.... hope we will get to see the finished product, if it is a goer....and not too risque....

Rollie your work is excellent, mate!!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 10, 2008)

Very cool Rollie!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 10, 2008)

Great work mate!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm with you guys.Well done !!!.


----------



## FabioRAF (Apr 10, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome work there Rollie


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 11, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweeeeet stuff!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2008)

Very, very nice, rollie!! Excellent work!


----------



## Dale01 (Apr 17, 2008)

Excellent work Rollie. It's nice to see the old school trade still being applied nowadays since everything has pretty much gone to vinyl lettering. I remember when I started trucking about 28 years ago I had every truck I bought done hand lettered and pinstriped and it was always cool to watch the guy at work with the steady hand and a flair for the artwork.

Dale


----------

